
Graph Isomorphism in Quasi Polynominal Time - zitterbewegung
https://calendar.google.com/calendar/render?eid=czNzOXNtZ2tydG00OG5obDJlZ3I3c21uY2cgYzU3c2hpY2k0NW0xN3FsMGdodmw1NmVrMzhAZw&ctz=America/Chicago&pli=1&sf=true&output=xml#eventpage_6
======
gus_massa
Wrong URL? This is a link to a Google Calendar page (that I can't see).

